# Camping and Caravan shop location Southern spain



## spaniels

We need to replenish some supplies and replace a few worn out items.
Currently at Kiko in Oliva travelling south to Cap Blanch, and then Marjel in Alicante Region. 
Does anyone know of any decent camping and caravan shops that would be on our route?

thanks in anticipation


----------



## javea

Just up the road from you in Gandia is Caravanas Expo Gandia, they look small but have a good selection of stuff in their shop. If you are going there let me know and I will let you have some directions, easy if you have them but tricky if you don't.


----------



## hogan

Here is the web page / map // G.P.S

http://www.caravanasexpogandia.com/contacto.html


----------



## bktayken

Try here wont be open today(Sunday)...Caravanas Ferrero Alicante 

These are google earth GPS 38.385399 -0.449754 
Or 
Caravanas Cruz in Elche has a good shop 38.250702 -0.697446 and theres a Lidl just over the road.

What I do every year we visit France buy a motorhome mag with lots of ads in the back and if you get stuck for something you can usually find a local dealer in there even if you dont speak the lingo 

Brian


----------



## tonka

there is a small shop in Benidorm, follow signs for camping El Raco and its straight across the road from the entrance.
I have heard of talk of one in Alfez but someone said it has closed down..


----------



## spaniels

*Thank - you*

Thanks guys for the info and the useful map links and GPS etc.

We will cycle to Gandia tomorrow and hopefully get some of the things we need.

Any gaps and we can call in at the alicante one.

Noticed some of you are in the same area as us - if you see us say hi


----------



## Pet12

Sangar motorhomes and caravans on the road to la manga, good stocked shop. Pete


----------



## javea

*Re: Thank - you*



spaniels said:


> Thanks guys for the info and the useful map links and GPS etc.
> 
> We will cycle to Gandia tomorrow and hopefully get some of the things we need.
> 
> Any gaps and we can call in at the alicante one.
> 
> Noticed some of you are in the same area as us - if you see us say hi


Just a tip, at the second island you will see on your left a closed down tile shop with blue frontage, cycle about 50 yards past the island and there is a narrow lane to your right, take that turning then another 50 yards or so turn right again up a narrower lane and the place is at the end of the lane.

You can see it from the main road but you may wonder how to actually access it.

I was there a couple of weeks ago for a Hymer damp check, much more thorough and efficient than Brownhills - cheaper too!


----------



## spaniels

Thanks for the extra directions Javea - is quite difficult to spot but a very good shop


----------



## javea

spaniels said:


> Thanks for the extra directions Javea - is quite difficult to spot but a very good shop


My pleasure. Thought it might be helpful as I had a bit of a job to find it and had to ask directions from a local factory.

Easier second time!


----------



## misty1

*Caravan and Camping Shop in southern spain*

The shop opposite El Raco is still there. Open up until when we left on 3 May 2012.


----------

